# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Valkeakoski osaksi NYSSE:ä

## Admiral Observer

Maksumuurin takana, mutta
https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/d1d977bf-...f-bdf9801864a2

"Valkeakoski liittyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteeseen 2021  Kuukausilipun hintaan roima pudotus
Muutos voi tulla Valkeakosken kaupungille kalliiksi. Alustavan arvion mukaan tukea tarvitaan 200 000 euroa, mutta kustannukset riippuvat

Valkeakosken ja Tampereen väliä bussilla matkustavien lippuhinnat romahtavat, kun Valkeakoski liittyy Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen Nysse-järjestelmään.

Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi keskiviikkona Valkeakosken kaupunginhallituksen viime viikolla tekemän ehdotuksen siitä, että kesäkuun 2021 alusta aletaan sekä Tampere" jonka jälkeen maksumuuri.

----------


## Prompter

> Maksumuurin takana, mutta
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/a/d1d977bf-...f-bdf9801864a2
> 
> "Valkeakoski liittyy Tampereen joukkoliikenteeseen 2021  Kuukausilipun hintaan roima pudotus
> Muutos voi tulla Valkeakosken kaupungille kalliiksi. Alustavan arvion mukaan tukea tarvitaan 200 000 euroa, mutta kustannukset riippuvat
> 
> Valkeakosken ja Tampereen väliä bussilla matkustavien lippuhinnat romahtavat, kun Valkeakoski liittyy Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen Nysse-järjestelmään.
> 
> Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi keskiviikkona Valkeakosken kaupunginhallituksen viime viikolla tekemän ehdotuksen siitä, että kesäkuun 2021 alusta aletaan sekä Tampere" jonka jälkeen maksumuuri.


Valkeakosken ja Tampereen väliä bussilla matkustavien lippuhinnat romahtavat, kun Valkeakoski liittyy Tampereen seudun joukkoliikenteen Nysse-järjestelmään. Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta hyväksyi keskiviikkona Valkeakosken kaupunginhallituksen viime viikolla tekemän ehdotuksen siitä, että kesäkuun 2021 alusta aletaan sekä Tampereen seudun ja Valkeakosken välisessä että Valkeakosken sisäisessä liikenteessä käyttää Nyssen lippu-, maksu- ja informaatiojärjestelmiä. Valkeakosken mahdolliseen Nysse-aikaan on vielä puolitoista vuotta aikaa, mutta tällä hetkellä voimassa olevien lippuhintojen vertailu näyttää, kuinka iso hintaero on kuluttajalle. Ero esimerkiksi 30 päivän lipussa TampereValkeakoski-välille on 81 euroa kuussa.

Julkista tukea ainakin 200 000 euroa lisää

Kuluttajan näkökulmasta muutos näyttää hyvältä, mutta se voi tulla Valkeakosken kaupungille kalliiksi. Kun Valkeakoski liittyy Nysseen, rahoittaa kaupunki Valkeakosken ja Tampereen välisen joukkoliikenteen maksamalla lippujen tuoton ja liikennöintipalvelun hinnan välisen rahoitusalijäämän yhdessä Pirkanmaan ely-keskuksen kanssa. Toisin sanoen, kun matkustajat maksavat lipusta entistä vähemmän, pitää jonkun kattaa alentuneet lipputuotot liikennöitsijälle. Sitä, kuinka suureksi alijäämä voi nousta, ei tiedetä, Valkeakosken kaupungin talous- ja kehittämisjohtaja Minna Uschanoff tunnustaa. Varovaisen arvion mukaan julkista tukea tarvittaisiin vuositasolla 200 000 euroa lisää. Hinta voi olla tätä korkeampikin riippuen tulevan kilpailutuksen tuloksesta. Valkeakosken maksaman alijäämän määrä riippuu siitä, kuinka korkeaksi summa nousee, sillä Pirkanmaan ely-keskus on Uschanoffin mukaan luvannut maksaa vuodessa 200 000 euroa. Se on suunnilleen sama summa, jolla ely-keskus tuki mennyttä seutulippujärjestelmää. Valkeakosken kaupunki käyttää joukkoliikenteeseen tällä hetkellä vuodessa noin 300 000 euroa. Summalla ostetaan kaupungin sisäinen liikenne sekä liikennettä Kangasalle, Akaaseen, Pälkäneelle ja Lempäälään. Tampereen ja Valkeakosken väli on ollut puhtaasti markkinaehtoista, eli liikenteeseen ei ole tullut julkista tukea, vaan ainoa maksaja on ollut matkustaja.

Nysseen liittymisestä huolimatta joukkoliikenteen suunnittelu- ja hankintavastuu säilyy Valkeakosken kaupungilla ja Pirkanmaan ely-keskuksella. Tätä silmällä pitäen ely-keskus on järjestänyt Valkeakosken ja Tampereen välisessä liikenteessä toimivien liikennöitsijöiden kuulemisen marraskuun alussa. Mahdollisuus perääntyä, jos kustannukset karkaavat Kuinka paljon Valkeakoski olisi valmis maksamaan tavoitteestaan tehdä kaupungista houkuttelevampi joukkoliikenteen avulla? Uschanoff ei suostu sanomaan kattohintaa. Hän toivoo, että tulevissa neuvotteluissa jää mahdollisuus myös vetäytyä, jos kustannukset uhkaavat karata käsistä.  Olemme aloittaneet niin, että Valkeakosken sisäinen liikenne menisi samalla kustannuksella kuin tähän asti. ValkeakoskiTampere-välille on arvioitu edullinen hinta, jollaisia on Pirkanmaalla saatu samanlaisissa kilpailutuksissa. Tällä hetkellä Valkeakosken sisäistä liikennettä ajaa Valkeakosken Liikenne ja sopimus on kilpailutettu kevääseen 2021 asti. Valkeakosken kaupunginhallitus päätti 18. marraskuuta ehdottaa Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnalle, että kesäkuun 2021 alusta aletaan sekä Tampereen seudun ja Valkeakosken välisessä että Valkeakosken sisäisessä liikenteessä käyttää Nyssen lippu-, maksu- ja informaatiojärjestelmiä. Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta käsitteli ehdotusta keskiviikkona 27. marraskuuta. Päätöksen mukaan Valkeakoski liittyy Nysseen kesällä 2021. Ennen Nysseen liittymistä liikenne pitää kilpailuttaa. Tavoitteena on, että liikenne kilpailutetaan kevään 2020 aikana. ValkeakoskiTampere-välin kilpailuttamista on viime syksystä jatkettu kaupungin, Lempäälän kunnan, Tampereen joukkoliikennelautakunnan ja ely-keskuksen yhteistyössä.

----------


## Hape

Siirtyykö Valkeakosken joukkoliikenteestä vain linjat Tampereelle/Lempäälään osaksi Nysseä, vai koskeeko liittyminen myös Valkeakosken sisäisiä linjoja?

----------


## mv

> Siirtyykö Valkeakosken joukkoliikenteestä vain linjat Tampereelle/Lempäälään osaksi Nysseä, vai koskeeko liittyminen myös Valkeakosken sisäisiä linjoja?


Vastaus löytyy tuosta jutusta.




> Valkeakosken kaupunginhallitus päätti 18. marraskuuta ehdottaa Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnalle, että kesäkuun 2021 alusta aletaan sekä Tampereen seudun ja Valkeakosken välisessä että Valkeakosken sisäisessä liikenteessä käyttää Nyssen lippu-, maksu- ja informaatiojärjestelmiä.

----------


## Eppu

Valkeakosken sisäisessä liikenteessä olisi syytä ottaa käyttöön yhden vyöhykkeen liput. Käsittääkseni sellaisia ei vielä Nysse-liikenteessä ole käytössä missään. Ne olisivat valkeakosken tapauksessa sikälikin hyvä juttu, koska edullisemmat sisäiset matkat voisivat houkuttaa lisää asiakkaita. Kustannuksetkaan eivät karkaa käsistä kun liikenteen volyymi on sisäisessä liikenteessä pientä.

Se mitä jää tässä kaipaamaan on valkeakosken liikenteen värit autojen kyljissä. Ne kun korvautunevat samalla tylsällä sinivalkoisella

----------


## Hape

Kiitos tiedosta. Katselin Valkeakosken liikenteen ja Valkeakosken kunnan sivua. Luin että Valkeakosken ja Tampereen/Lempäälän välinen likenne kilpailutetaan 2021 alusta. Sisäisestä liikenteesttä ei ollut mitään puhetta. Siksi asiaa piti kysyä tietävämmiltä.

----------


## jpmast

Yhden vyöhykkeen lipun tuominen voi aiheuttaa painetta tuoda se myös muihin Nysse:n kuntiin.
Vähintään siitä on seurauksena keskustelua, että miksi sitä ei tuotu heti mahdollisuutena.
Ja miten on yhdenvertaisuuden laita tilanteessa, että Valkeakoski saisi sen ja muut ei ?

----------


## Minä vain

Miten se toimii, kun Helsingin ja Tampereen välisistä busseista moni menee Valkeakosken kautta? Alkaako niissä käydä Nyssen liput?

----------


## tlajunen

> Yhden vyöhykkeen lipun tuominen voi aiheuttaa painetta tuoda se myös muihin Nysse:n kuntiin.
> Vähintään siitä on seurauksena keskustelua, että miksi sitä ei tuotu heti mahdollisuutena.
> Ja miten on yhdenvertaisuuden laita tilanteessa, että Valkeakoski saisi sen ja muut ei ?


HSL-alueellahan D-vyöhykkeellä voi ostaa yhden vyöhykkeen lipun. Tasa-arvo hoituu siten, että tämän lipun hinta on sama kuin vaikkapa AB-lipun. 😁

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Yhden vyöhykkeen lipun tuominen voi aiheuttaa painetta tuoda se myös muihin Nysse:n kuntiin.
> Vähintään siitä on seurauksena keskustelua, että miksi sitä ei tuotu heti mahdollisuutena.
> Ja miten on yhdenvertaisuuden laita tilanteessa, että Valkeakoski saisi sen ja muut ei ?


Mitä ihmeen yhdenvertaisuutta? Se (kunta) joka haluaa maksaa, että sen alueella on yksi vyöhykelippu, saa sen. Jokaisella on halutessaan oikeus maksaa se. Eri asia onko halua, tai maksukykyä.

----------


## sub

> Miten se toimii, kun Helsingin ja Tampereen välisistä busseista moni menee Valkeakosken kautta? Alkaako niissä käydä Nyssen liput?


Tuskin, ne on pikavuoroja. Tämä koskee paikallisliikennettä.

----------


## LahtiScania

> Tuskin, ne on pikavuoroja. Tämä koskee paikallisliikennettä.


Kelpaahan Nysse-liput Tampere-Orivesi välillä Paunun Turku-Jyväskylä pikavuoroissakin.

----------


## Eppu

> Kelpaahan Nysse-liput Tampere-Orivesi välillä Paunun Turku-Jyväskylä pikavuoroissakin.


Mikäli ja kun linjat 51 ja 53 kilpailutetaan, kelpaavat nysse-liput vain niissä. Orivedelle ei muuta tarjontaa oikein ole joten siellä suunnalla eri tilanne. 

Kuullemma sopimusluonnos on sisällöltään hyvä diili Tampereelle mutta todella huono V.koskelle. Talouskriisissä olevan valkeakosken kannattaisikin miettiä tarkkaan lähteekö moiseen mukaan. Lisärahaa ei oikein joukkoliikenteen kuluihin taida olla laittaa. Ainakin olisi syytä arvioida tuoko nysseen kuuluminen jotain olennaista lisäetua nykytilanteeseen verrattuna. Ja joka tapauksessa vaikea on uskoa että sopimus menisi nyt ehdotetussa muodossa läpi. Katsotaan miten käy...

----------


## Hape

Nyt  menossa oleva kilpailutus koskee vain Valkeakosken ja Tampereen/Lempäälän välistä liikennettä. Valkeakosken sisäiset linjat klpailutettaneen myöhemmin. Onko siis tarkoitus laittaa kokonaan uusi linjasto vai saavatko nykyiset Valkeakosken liikenteen linjat vain uudet numerot?

----------


## Eppu

> Nyt  menossa oleva kilpailutus koskee vain Valkeakosken ja Tampereen/Lempäälän välistä liikennettä. Valkeakosken sisäiset linjat klpailutettaneen myöhemmin. Onko siis tarkoitus laittaa kokonaan uusi linjasto vai saavatko nykyiset Valkeakosken liikenteen linjat vain uudet numerot?


Täältä voi lukea tarkemmin suunnitelmista: http://www.valkeakoski.fi/portal/suo...roxG30Dpl52-gs

----------

